# Boarding School Training?



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all, I have been reading the forum and searching online but so far have not come up with anything perfect that I can get a recommendation for. What I am researching is if there are any boarding schools for puppies. We just got a Golden puppy and she is truely the smartest dog I have been around. She is 9 weeks old and we all love her to death. I just found out that I am going to have to travel a LOT over the next 6 months. My wife and I have a 1 year old son that obviously takes 99.9% of her time. Although it is not ideal or what we wanted, I wanted to look into if there are any boarding schools that I could send the dog to that would train the puppy in these important learning times of her life. I just know that my wife by herself is going to have an impossible time managing a child as well as trying to be a good owner/trainer. Again, I know this may not be the best scenario but it is the one I am in and I just dont think we can nor do we want to give her back to the breeder or find another home. I will be back nearly fulltime in a couple of months, it is just the time between now and then that I am trying to do what is best. Thanks for any help or recommendations. By the way we live in Oregon but it does not necessarily have to be right here. Thank you.


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

PDXpup said:


> Hi all, I have been reading the forum and searching online but so far have not come up with anything perfect that I can get a recommendation for. What I am researching is if there are any boarding schools for puppies. We just got a Golden puppy and she is truely the smartest dog I have been around. She is 9 weeks old and we all love her to death. I just found out that I am going to have to travel a LOT over the next 6 months. My wife and I have a 1 year old son that obviously takes 99.9% of her time. Although it is not ideal or what we wanted, I wanted to look into if there are any boarding schools that I could send the dog to that would train the puppy in these important learning times of her life. I just know that my wife by herself is going to have an impossible time managing a child as well as trying to be a good owner/trainer. Again, I know this may not be the best scenario but it is the one I am in and I just dont think we can nor do we want to give her back to the breeder or find another home. I will be back nearly fulltime in a couple of months, it is just the time between now and then that I am trying to do what is best. Thanks for any help or recommendations. By the way we live in Oregon but it does not necessarily have to be right here. Thank you.


Have you looked into boarding kennels that may have an inhouse trainer? I imagine it won't be cheap.


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

I imagine it will not be cheap either but I need to look at my options. I will talk to some more of the local boarding kennels and see if they have any thoughts. So far the 3 that are near me do not offer any type of service that would work. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would contact boarding kennels in your area to see what they offer. Also ask around at dog daycares, the breeder if they're local, dog walkers and so on - someone will know of somebody who does that sort of thing. Often an experienced trainer can do more in a shorter amount of time too, so it's worth it that way as well.

Lana


----------



## Harper's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

The Seattle area is probably too far for you, but I came across some places in the area that will board and train dogs when I was researching regular boarding facilities. I have no experience with any of these places, nor do I know of anyone that does, so I'm afraid I can't speak about the quality of such places. Good luck!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Although I sympathise with your situation, and we can't always help where our work will take us, the puppy was always going to spend a large amount of time at home with your wife and small child. I wonder, was she as keen to get a puppy as you? It just seems like she wants to bail out as soon as she has to take sole responsibility.

I can't see the point in sending the pup away for 6 months, as you will practially be a stranger to it. The rearing of puppies is hard work, training is hard, but its a worthwhile thing to do and you get the kind of adult dog according to how much work is put in.

I've been in a similar situation as your wife, I had a newborn baby (a 1 year old is much easier to transport!) and two other children and a young GR. The dog came before the baby, these things happen as you say, but I found solutions, I didn't see it as a problem, although it was a struggle to get out and exercise the dog as much as he needed.

You may be surprised how easy it is to teach the dog to walk alongside a buggy, do you have any friends/relatives who might be willing to help out with exercising. A lady in the village where I live has just got a pup, she's recently separated and has children. She has a young teenage girl come by her house and pick up the pup every afternoon... this helps her out no end!

I can imagine there would be a lot of people who would just love to take your pup out for a walk on a regular basis and for no money!!!

Honestly, if I was in your situation, and it was impossible for the pup to stay at home, then the kindest thing would be to take it back to the breeder (should always be done if you can't keep the pup).

I truly hope you can find a solution, but in my opinion sending the pup away isn't one.
Sorry.


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

Bender said:


> I would contact boarding kennels in your area to see what they offer. Also ask around at dog daycares, the breeder if they're local, dog walkers and so on - someone will know of somebody who does that sort of thing. Often an experienced trainer can do more in a shorter amount of time too, so it's worth it that way as well.
> 
> Lana


I totaly agree with the experience/professional trainer. I want what is best for her and for us. Thanks


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Since you're only talking about a couple of months, are there any neighborhood teens you might could hire to come by after school and work with the puppy? If not true "training" at least getting in some good physical activity so she is not so much for your wife to handle?

Or maybe even someone to help your wife take care of your son and the housework while she spends a little time with the puppy? After a few days of being the sole caretaker of of a toddler 24/7 she might be glad for a little one on one time with the puppy!


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

tanyac said:


> Although I sympathise with your situation, and we can't always help where our work will take us, the puppy was always going to spend a large amount of time at home with your wife and small child. I wonder, was she as keen to get a puppy as you? It just seems like she wants to bail out as soon as she has to take sole responsibility.
> 
> I can't see the point in sending the pup away for 6 months, as you will practially be a stranger to it. The rearing of puppies is hard work, training is hard, but its a worthwhile thing to do and you get the kind of adult dog according to how much work is put in.
> 
> ...


Well I appreciate your opinion. Actually your perception of my wife is 100% incorrect. I am trying to do what is best for my family. She did not say she didnt want to take care of it, I just know how much time needs to be paid to a new puppy not to mention a 1 year old little boy.
Finding a solution is why I posted in the first place. Personally I would consider taking the puppy back but for her it is out of the question. She and my son love the dog. The idea of sending it to training appealed to me since it helped with not placing the burden of training a puppy and raising a 1 year old on my wife, as well as the ability of a professional trainer being able to train the dog in an efficient manor. In hopefully 3 months or less I will be available fulltime but, in my opinion, I hate to give up a member of the family in order to make it work. Like you said, I am looking for the best solution. I work from a home office so normally it is no problem and the dog spends a lot of time with me as her favorite spot is a shaded corner between my desk and the wall. 
I do appreciate your opinions and will take all into consideration.


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

Harper's Mom said:


> The Seattle area is probably too far for you, but I came across some places in the area that will board and train dogs when I was researching regular boarding facilities. I have no experience with any of these places, nor do I know of anyone that does, so I'm afraid I can't speak about the quality of such places. Good luck!


Thanks Haper-
Seattle might not be too far away. If you have any names of the places I would be happy to look into them myself. Thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum :wavey:
I really am not thrilled in your way of solving the situation. The puppy should NOT be boarded at this time. It is too important a time in it's development. The pup needs to be with it's family. There are other solutions. Can not a relative/friend come by and watch the 1 year old while the pup goes to a training school once a week with your wife. It may even be good for mom to get away from the house once a week. If this is not a possibility there are trainers that will come to the house. more expensive and not as good as doing a group class, but still MUCH better than boarding the pup to be trained. 
JMHO


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, we had a trainer come out last week for a couple hours and she was GREAT! That is what led me to thinking about sending her to training school. I do have family and friends around that can help out for an hour here and there. It was the other 23 hours of the day that I was thinking about. I understand that many have a bad opinion of training school but my purpose was just looking to look at my options. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

PDXpup said:


> Well I appreciate your opinion. Actually your perception of my wife is 100% incorrect. I am trying to do what is best for my family. She did not say she didnt want to take care of it, I just know how much time needs to be paid to a new puppy not to mention a 1 year old little boy.
> Finding a solution is why I posted in the first place. Personally I would consider taking the puppy back but for her it is out of the question. She and my son love the dog. The idea of sending it to training appealed to me since it helped with not placing the burden of training a puppy and raising a 1 year old on my wife, as well as the ability of a professional trainer being able to train the dog in an efficient manor. In hopefully 3 months or less I will be available fulltime but, in my opinion, I hate to give up a member of the family in order to make it work. Like you said, I am looking for the best solution. I work from a home office so normally it is no problem and the dog spends a lot of time with me as her favorite spot is a shaded corner between my desk and the wall.
> I do appreciate your opinions and will take all into consideration.


I'm so glad your wife is commited to this pup, because it will make it so much easier to work this out. I didn't think for one moment she didn't care , it may have seemed that way as you are planning to take the pup away from the home altogether.

Please try and find a way you can keep the pup at home with your wife... it really is the best thing in my opinion - maybe set up some support for her so she can spend time with your child and the pup. If your wife can handle the extra work, I feel strongly that this is the best solution.

You'll be amazed how many people would just jump at the chance to walk your pup, or babysit your child while your wife does it... maybe your wife can take the pup and baby out together... maybe there is someone nearby who could take the pup for a few hours every day... all these maybes, there is a solution to this that doesn't mean sending the pup away... please reconsider!


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

I by no means have decided that I want to send the puppy to school. I have had hunting dogs in the past and that is common practice and highly recommended especially if you do not have the ability to do the level of training that a top tier dog needs. I dont necessarily want to train her just for hunting so the thought of obedience boarding school seemed like an option.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you know alot about goldens? Then you know they are a people dog who need to bond with their family and be with them. Not somewhere housed in a kennel. If you send your pup away somewhere you have no idea what you will be getting back. It may not be your sweet loving puppy you have now.
is your wife agreeable to this? I can't imagine sending my puppy away! 
I had babies when my goldens were pups and it worked out fine. So did my daughters with their kids. Golden pups and small kids are perfect together. Your wife can hire a sitter for an hour a day while baby naps and train the pup. or take them both for a walk with the stroller.
Please do not do this to your golden puppy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

PDXpup said:


> I by no means have decided that I want to send the puppy to school. I have had hunting dogs in the past and that is common practice and highly recommended especially if you do not have the ability to do the level of training that a top tier dog needs. I dont necessarily want to train her just for hunting so the thought of obedience boarding school seemed like an option.


While I am not a big believer in sending a dog off to a field "pro" I do understand the thought process. However it is NEVER done with a 9 week old pup. Most pros wont consider taking a dog till over the age of 6 months that I am aware of. That is the difference in this case.


----------



## PDXpup (Feb 3, 2009)

I have only had one golden and one lab. The golden was more of a house dog when i was young and the lab a hunter in the college, early after college years
I didnt plan on or think that one would take a 9 week old pup. My travel will be over the next 6 months or so but should not be too bad until May or June. At some point then is when I will not be available much for a few months. Sticking her in a boarding facility with a bunch of other dogs and having little or limited human interaction is not nor was my intent. That is why I asked if anyone had references that they would share and recommended, I just didnt know I would have to defend my exploring options, in the best way I knew how, so much. 
Obviously you all care about your dogs as much as I do! Thanks for the replys, it has been helpful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since your traveling will be in the next six months, can you do the training with puppy class or obiedence classes now with your wife and the puppy? And then when he gets alittle older go to a doggy day care during the day for several hours. That way he will get socialization and have alot of fun with other dogs. And then when he comes home in the afternoon or evening he will be more mellow and tired. That way since your wife and child love him they can still be with him and bonding. I would check local doggy day cares in your area.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

PDXpup said:


> I have only had one golden and one lab. The golden was more of a house dog when i was young and the lab a hunter in the college, early after college years
> I didnt plan on or think that one would take a 9 week old pup. My travel will be over the next 6 months or so but should not be too bad until May or June. At some point then is when I will not be available much for a few months. Sticking her in a boarding facility with a bunch of other dogs and having little or limited human interaction is not nor was my intent. That is why I asked if anyone had references that they would share and recommended, I just didnt know I would have to defend my exploring options, in the best way I knew how, so much.
> Obviously you all care about your dogs as much as I do! Thanks for the replys, it has been helpful.


I am sorry you feel uppset you need to defend your exploring your options. I will try to let you see this from where I am coming from better. 
When I see a post such as yours I think how I would feel if this pup was a pup of my breeding. I then try to "tone down" my response. Which is waht I did. My blunt response is this.
If this was a puppy of my breeding I would do everything in my power to get it back from you. I could not accept a pup , 9 weeks or 4 months old, being sent off to a place to board. I would be livid. And if I should ever breed again I can tell you for sure that from this moment on part of my contract will address this so none of babies is never in this predictament. I will have a clause if his should arise that the minimum acceptable solution would be for this pup to come back to me while you are away. Again not the best situation but one I could be comfortable with.
Good luck in your search for an answer, I can only hope it is also in the PUP'S best interest.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

PDXpup, if you're going to be around a lot more until May or June, how about you and your wife enroll your pup in a puppy kindergarten class, so you both can learn the basics with this young dog? Get a sitter and make puppy class an outing for the two of you. (You need to keep having date nights anyway with a young child!) If your wife feels comfortable guiding and disciplining your puppy while you're gone, she'll have a much easier time juggling human child and puppy. If you were to send the pup away for training for some months, it won't be your dog anymore and then what's the point? The dog will not have bonded with your family, and if she's well behaved, it won't be because she wants to please you, it will be because she learned some commands....and you won't know how that learning was delivered! A very important point, that one. Your puppy might come back perfectly trained, but if the trainer used aversive methods or methods you would consider cruel, then you still don't have the dog you sent off. In your situation, it sounds like the best solution is puppy training now with both you and your wife, and then some form of doggie day care to give your wife a break once you're traveling.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A 9 week old is an infant, so I hope she'll be given the nurturing and love she needs to grow up mentally healthy. It's not such a terrible thing to admit the timing is wrong and let her go back to the breeder. Then, when your travel is over, you can find tyour puppy.

Here is a place local to me who takes pups who will work on obedience and hunt test titles. I am sure they wont take pups so young as yours, but it's an example of a good "boarding School".http://maranathakennels.com/AboutUs.html/ This is for


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My aunt and uncle got a golden puppy in January 2008 from a local breeder who also runs a training facility. She kept Zoe M-R at her facility and trained her (She was 8 weeks). She can do some amazing things. Although this isn't the route for me, it might be the route for you as it was for my aunt/uncle. I'm not sure of the specifics but do know it was at least one thousand dollars for the three months. Granted she was well socialized with children, adults, and her parents and other goldens at the breeder's home. 

I'd agree with the others that recommended doggie daycare during the day or whenever your wife feels that she needs a break from the duel-parentship (human and canine). If you're not due to leave for a few months, I'd get in as much training as you can to make the transition from 2 parents to 1 much easier. Good Luck!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe the trainer you liked would foster your puppy?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am sorry you feel uppset you need to defend your exploring your options. I will try to let you see this from where I am coming from better.
> When I see a post such as yours I think how I would feel if this pup was a pup of my breeding. I then try to "tone down" my response. Which is waht I did. My blunt response is this.
> If this was a puppy of my breeding I would do everything in my power to get it back from you. I could not accept a pup , 9 weeks or 4 months old, being sent off to a place to board. I would be livid. And if I should ever breed again I can tell you for sure that from this moment on part of my contract will address this so none of babies is never in this predictament. I will have a clause if his should arise that the minimum acceptable solution would be for this pup to come back to me while you are away. Again not the best situation but one I could be comfortable with.
> Good luck in your search for an answer, I can only hope it is also in the PUP'S best interest.


Hank, Your wife better watch out cause I am loving you more every day! (Just kidding. Don't have me banned for stalking!)


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a one year old (she was 13 months when we got Sherm) and we did drop off training when Sherman was 13 weeks old. We did three weeks initially, then three more weeks spaced out over the next three months, with one week of board and train when my husband was out of town and my dad had his knee replaced!

Your wife's patience will be tried. I questioned my sanity more times than I can count (if I had a dollar for every time I questioned my sanity, perhaps that would pay the training bill?) Do not hesitate to use the crate when you all need a break or can't watch the dog like a hawk.

After six weeks of training (plus constant reinforcement at home) and several months of maturity (he's nine months old now), I've got the dog of my dreams. We had company last night and they were all so impressed w/how well behaved my dog is. Exercise is key--we try to walk and do puppy playtime (w/neighbor dogs) every day. A few times a week, a neighbor brings his pup over for hour long playdates during my daughter's nap--those are the best days b/c Sherm is totally wiped out after that. Doggie daycare isn't cheap, but it's a lifesaver when the weather is awful.

It's doable, but it's not easy. OTOH, Sherman and my daughter are the very best of friends and it was all so worth it for the dog we have now. 

Good luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish you were closer...
I love puppy raising....


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Would you consider posting an ad for someone to foster your dog for several months. The caveat here is the person would have to have the same credibility and references needed to foster your child. I'm sure in the tough economic times we are in there must be dog lovers near you that would have both the love you have for the pup and the time to foster to earn some much needed money. I empathize with you having to do this and you don't have to defend your decision to me. It would be better not to have to do this but some things must be done. If you found that special foster person for the pup would your wife have the time to make regular checks. I believe that a pup fostered in a loving home can mature and reconnect to your family........key is it has to be the right person who is doing it for the right reason and have credibility. It may be someone you already know who is on tough times and can use the help as much as you need it. Many working dogs spend their first year fostered with no ill effects. Your situation is different but "ya do what ya gotta do"
Wagondog


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Personally I think you might consider returning the puppy to the breeder now while the puppy is young and look to acquiring one in the future when your situation is stable and your child is older. You don't have to defend yourself against my opinion. Its just how I feel.

IN my mind the reason to get a puppy when you have children is so the puppy can grow up and socialize around them. This is why we got a puppy. Its a huge amount of work....and I don't have good memories of Lucky as a puppy. For me it was incredibly stressful. Probably will never get a puppy again. But I have a dog that is exceptionaly calm and tolerant towards kids. 

An older dog coming back in to your home can bond with you and your family and might do smashing around kids.....And a puppy growing up around kids doesn't guarentee a kid tolerent dog...... I just think the first weeks and months are very important to a dogs life.

I hope you find a solution!!!!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to thank your for having the desire to post this. There are a lot of people that would never post something like this because of some of the feedback they might get like some of the great responses that have been posted on this thread. 

The reality is that we have a massive problem in our country because people thought for some reason owning a dog was "cookie cutter". Rescue groups, animal shelters, humane societies, and breed rescues are being bombarded with dogs returned because people never took the time to ask themselves if this was the right decision. Dogs have baggage as people do. 

Puppies need time, and they need to be raised by a family that loves them, and a family that has a desire to build that relationship. I cannot think of a breed that is more of a family loving dog than a Golden Retriever. That is why I spend so much of my time in this forum with some great pet owners. 

I can't tell you what to do, but I will tell you that anyone who has any inkling of sending a 9 week old Golden Retriever puppy away for another individual to raise, needs to take a real good look and ask themselves if they are really ready to own a dog.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I usually don't respond concerning other posters responses but this one went too far....the dog owner is obviously concerned about the well being of his pup, he wouldn't be subjecting himself to the wrath of GRF if he was not. He states that things will be babk to almost normal in a few months. He is asking for suggestions from the wise people on GRF how best to deal with the situation........he doesn't need to be told that he should not own a dog or return the dog to the breeder. What happened to compassion for someone in a jam!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

wagondog said:


> I usually don't respond concerning other posters responses but this one went too far....the dog owner is obviously concerned about the well being of his pup, he wouldn't be subjecting himself to the wrath of GRF if he was not. He states that things will be babk to almost normal in a few months. He is asking for suggestions from the wise people on GRF how best to deal with the situation........he doesn't need to be told that he should not own a dog or return the dog to the breeder. What happened to compassion for someone in a jam!


There has been no wrath here. Just honest opinion on what people think is the best solution. 

Its only a few months, but the first few months of a puppy's development is crucial. A few months for a grown dog is something else entirely, and no one (I believe) would consider a person should "give up a dog" if they could put a grown dog in a good boarding facility. I wouldn't anyway.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> There has been no wrath here. Just honest opinion on what people think is the best solution.
> 
> Its only a few months, but the first few months of a puppy's development is crucial. A few months for a grown dog is something else entirely, and no one (I believe) would consider a person should "give up a dog" if they could put a grown dog in a good boarding facility. I wouldn't anyway.


The wrath I referred to is not constructive suggestions to the gentleman, rather the implications that he and his wife should not at this time have a dog, or return it to the breeder. I'm sure this was not part of his game plan when getting the dog. He is asking for suggestions to aleviate his dilemma. Am I missing something in that working dogs (ie; second sight, ATF, and other working dogs are generally fostered in their first year by ordinary foster parents. Why can't this gentleman recruit the aid of a family that can provide the loving environment for the dog in exchange for monetary reward. that is a solution to a problem!
I consider myself a concerned and dedicated animal owner and I would not hesitate to find an appropriate foster for my pup given the same situation. To tell these owners to return the dog, that they are not ready to own a dog is ridiciulus.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

wagondog said:


> The wrath I referred to is not constructive suggestions to the gentleman, rather the implications that he and his wife should not at this time have a dog, or return it to the breeder..


Well, I disagree...I think that is constructive advice. The puppy is young and has been with the owner for only a couple of weeks at most......

Now if the puppy had been with the family for a couple of months...that would be different. But two weeks isn't long enough to have real bonding in my opinion. So returning the pup can be a legit consideration.

If he chose otherwise I would certainly respect that. I'm just saying what would be the best decision based on if it were my situation.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Well, I disagree...I think that is constructive advice. The puppy is young and has been with the owner for only a couple of weeks at most......
> 
> Now if the puppy had been with the family for a couple of months...that would be different. But two weeks isn't long enough to have real bonding in my opinion. So returning the pup can be a legit consideration.
> 
> If he chose otherwise I would certainly respect that. I'm just saying what would be the best decision based on if it were my situation.


Well said!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

wagondog said:


> The wrath I referred to is not constructive suggestions to the gentleman, rather the implications that he and his wife should not at this time have a dog, or return it to the breeder. I'm sure this was not part of his game plan when getting the dog. He is asking for suggestions to aleviate his dilemma. Am I missing something in that working dogs (ie; second sight, ATF, and other working dogs are generally fostered in their first year by ordinary foster parents. Why can't this gentleman recruit the aid of a family that can provide the loving environment for the dog in exchange for monetary reward. that is a solution to a problem!
> I consider myself a concerned and dedicated animal owner and I would not hesitate to find an appropriate foster for my pup given the same situation. To tell these owners to return the dog, that they are not ready to own a dog is ridiciulus.


I totally respect your opinion, and I certainly do not think anyone was giving him a "wrath". And I understand that this is something that is out of his control. But I think it all comes down to this gentleman's wife. I think that, although it is not something I would totally recommend, I have seen many single women raise a 1 yr. old child and puppy at the same time, _and do a great job at it_. It's all about making the time. I think the feedback that many of us got from that first post was that the dog was not a real priority. 

But don't you agree that sending a puppy away for a 6 month period is a bonding process that is best done with the family that are going to be raising him?

I think it is great this gentleman is reaching out and asking questions, and I hope he finds the answer. Remember that there are many people in these forums that have heard similar statements regarding "not enough time for the dog", "bad timing", "wrong breed" and so on. Consequently, many times the animal is the one that pays the ultimate price. I just think people are very sensitive to this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow I just can't imagine being away from my puppy in that stage of it's life for so long! But, no situation is the same as anyone else's so if that's what will work best for your family, good luck!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

JoelSilverman said:


> I totally respect your opinion, and I certainly do not think anyone was giving him a "wrath". And I understand that this is something that is out of his control. But I think it all comes down to this gentleman's wife. I think that, although it is not something I would totally recommend, I have seen many single women raise a 1 yr. old child and puppy at the same time, _and do a great job at it_. It's all about making the time. I think the feedback that many of us got from that first post was that the dog was not a real priority.
> 
> But don't you agree that sending a puppy away for a 6 month period is a bonding process that is best done with the family that are going to be raising him?
> 
> I think it is great this gentleman is reaching out and asking questions, and I hope he finds the answer. Remember that there are many people in these forums that have heard similar statements regarding "not enough time for the dog", "bad timing", "wrong breed" and so on. Consequently, many times the animal is the one that pays the ultimate price. I just think people are very sensitive to this.


In the perfect world I would agree, given circumstances that are sometimes out of our control I consider his reaching out for help and advice admirable. I also know that too many dogs are abandoned, brought to kill shelters, and tied outside vets offices when keeping them becomes inconvienient for any number of reasons that I would find inappropriate.
I would have a difficult time giving a pup back to a breeder regardless of the lenght of time I had it if I could find a caring person or family to love the dog for a while until I could get it back. I understand what you are saying is true, I just think that he may be able to resolve it differently than giving the pup back. JMO.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

wagondog said:


> In the perfect world I would agree, given circumstances that are sometimes out of our control I consider his reaching out for help and advice admirable. I also know that too many dogs are abandoned, brought to kill shelters, and tied outside vets offices when keeping them becomes inconvienient for any number of reasons that I would find inappropriate.
> I would have a difficult time giving a pup back to a breeder regardless of the lenght of time I had it if I could find a caring person or family to love the dog for a while until I could get it back. I understand what you are saying is true, I just think that he may be able to resolve it differently than giving the pup back. JMO.


Very well said!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

wagondog said:


> I would have a difficult time giving a pup back to a breeder regardless of the lenght of time I had it if I could find a caring person or family to love the dog for a while until I could get it back. I understand what you are saying is true, I just think that he may be able to resolve it differently than giving the pup back. JMO.


And I will still stand behind what I stated earlier. If this was one of my babies I would do everything to get this pup back out of this situatuin. As the breeder I entrusted YOU, the buyer, with the responsibility of raising this pup and you do not have the right to pass that on to a foster home no matter how loving! And I am sorry but I really do not care how cold this sounds from where I sit as a breeder this is the way it is. 
If this was one of my pups and this owner contacted me as the breeder and told me his situation I would offer to take the pup back give him a full refund. And if he attempted this before trying to place the puppy in a boarding or foster situation, once he got things settled down in his life I would consider a pup from a litter later.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I want one of your pups! A breeder who cares enough about their babies, is a breeder who cares enough about the future of their dogs as a breed and as an individual.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Where are you located in Washington? I have trainer friends in Seattle, Woodinville and Tacoma. THey don't do B&T themselves, but I can ask them for a referral.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> And I will still stand behind what I stated earlier. If this was one of my babies I would do everything to get this pup back out of this situatuin. As the breeder I entrusted YOU, the buyer, with the responsibility of raising this pup and you do not have the right to pass that on to a foster home no matter how loving! And I am sorry but I really do not care how cold this sounds from where I sit as a breeder this is the way it is.
> If this was one of my pups and this owner contacted me as the breeder and told me his situation I would offer to take the pup back give him a full refund. And if he attempted this before trying to place the puppy in a boarding or foster situation, once he got things settled down in his life I would consider a pup from a litter later.


Hank
I understand and agree with your perspective from the breeder's point of view. but if I had one of your little guys and I, for any number of good reasons needed to leave my loved pup with someone I trusted for a short time knowing I would be getting him back soon you would have to send the National Guard to get the dog.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

PDXpup said:


> Hi all, I have been reading the forum and searching online but so far have not come up with anything perfect that I can get a recommendation for. What I am researching is if there are any boarding schools for puppies. We just got a Golden puppy and she is truely the smartest dog I have been around. She is 9 weeks old...By the way we live in Oregon but it does not necessarily have to be right here. Thank you.


So you're looking for a full time trainer; boarding & training on a month to month basis? There are several quality trainers in the northwest. Some are puppy specialists, which is what you appear to need.

Let me know if this is what you are looking for, and how far you may be willing to take your pup.

EvanG


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

wagondog said:


> Hank
> but if I had one of your little guys and I, for any number of good reasons needed to leave my loved pup with someone I trusted for a short time


That is a totally different scenerio than taking your pup to a trainer you do not know to board for 6 months! :doh:



wagondog said:


> Hank
> you would have to send the National Guard to get the dog.


Trust me. You would be the one in need of the National Guard.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> That is a totally different scenerio than taking your pup to a trainer you do not know to board for 6 months! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me. You would be the one in need of the National Guard.


thanks for the smile today Hank, I needed it


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What I would recommend is finding a qualified trainer who can come to your home in Oregon and set up a reasonable management program for the home, so that your wife can easily handle both human child and canine child. I've worked with plenty of stay-at-home-moms and it's really quite simple once some good management is in place.

Besides, what you'd pay out of pocked for a GOOD b&t program, you could likely arrange to have a trainer come to your home a couple times a week to either work with your wife and your pup or even just to work with the pup for a bit. Quality board and train is EXPENSIVE. Here in LA, you'd pay about $500 a week, min., so in Oregon, I'd think about $350 a week. If you can afford that kind of shell-out, I think it would be better spent keeping the pup at home and hiring help for the wife.


----------

